# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Tumbes, Piura y Lambayeque ejecutan medidas de prevención ante eventual fenómeno El Niño

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, jul. 20 (ANDINA).-* Las oficinas regionales de Defensa Civil de Tumbes, Piura y Lambayeque, en el norte del país, informaron hoy que en dichas jurisdicciones se ejecutan acciones de prevención ante un eventual fenómeno El Niño, pese a que su llegada aún no ha sido confirmada.   _Puente Reque, en Lambayeque._ 
Frank Alemán Clavijo, subgerente de Medio Ambiente y Defensa Civil de Tumbes, señaló que se trabaja en obras de defensa ribereña, drenaje y encauzamiento con recursos regionales, y se tomará en cuenta lo destinado por el Gobierno Central mediante el decreto de urgencia 080. 
La prevención es un tema prioritario para los sectores agricultura, transportes y vivienda. Toda la Costa es vulnerable. Hemos elaborado un pool de proyectos y tenemos, además, un plan de contingencia, declaró a la agencia Andina. 
Consideró que zonas como Puerto Pizarro, el barrio San José y algunos sectores del río Tumbes son considerados puntos críticos donde se necesita priorizar la atención. Estimó que la aplicación del plan de contingencia requerirá de 32 millones de nuevos soles. 
Asimismo, Germán Correa, de la subgerencia regional de Defensa Civil de Piura, dijo que las labores se realizan en la cuenca Chira-Piura, y que se ha elaborado proyectos de preinversión para intervenir en los puntos más vulnerables. 
En el Alto Piura se han identificado las zonas de Carrasquillo y Buenos Aires. En el Medio Piura, a San Rafael y Progreso; y en el Bajo Piura, a Curamori y Bernal, donde debe construirse un dique de diez kilómetros. 
En agosto, adelantó, se estima empezar a trabajar un conjunto de obras de defensa ribereña y drenes pluviales en Piura ciudad, Castilla y Chulucanas. 
Contamos también con una unidad de capacitación que coordina permanentemente con los comités provinciales y de distritos de Defensa Civil en temas de riesgo y prevención. La próxima semana estaremos en Sondorillo. 
Por su parte, el secretario técnico de Defensa Civil de Lambayeque, Juan Sandoval, sostuvo que se ha priorizado la ejecución de obras de encauzamiento del río Reque, en un tramo de aproximadamente 12 kilómetros, donde se ubican puntos críticos de desborde. 
Para este trabajo, refirió, resultará importante la partida destinada por el Ejecutivo a través del Decreto de Urgencia Nº 080, que para Lambayeque bordea los cuatro millones de soles. 
También prepararemos fichas de perfiles de proyectos que presentaremos al Instituto Nacional de Defensa Civil o al Programa Encauzamiento de Ríos (Perpec), manifestó el funcionario. 
Mencionó que existen otros puntos críticos en el río Zaña, la localidad de Oyotún y el  puente Las Delicias, el río La Leche y zonas como Íllimo y Pacora, y el río Olmos. En algunos hemos trabajado en los últimos años, en otros se trabaja la ficha. 
Agregó que cuentan con un proyecto de sistema de alerta comunitaria en caso de alguna emergencia en localidades como Íllimo, y que despliegan capacitación y sensibilización en prevención ante contingencias con un presupuesto de 100 mil soles.Temas similares: Fenómeno El Niño será aprovechado en Tumbes para reforestar más de dos mil hectáreas Ministro De Córdova inaugura obras de prevención en Arequipa ante fenómeno El Niño Tumbes, Piura y Lambayeque promueven cuidado de bosques secos Lambayeque requiere de S/. 60 millones para obras de prevención ante eventual fenómeno El Niño Fenomeno del Niño

----------

